# Metro 2033 - .ini tweak for huge fps boost



## Zer0 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello guys,

There is a topic of one guy being disappointed about Metro 2033 performance.
He bought GTX 670 2gb OC card and of course couldn't max this game.

I have found a way for such a huge improvement in fps, that actually my Gigabyte GTX 670 2 gb can max this game (this includes, Physx, MSAA, and everything else on highest possible quality). I don't like the DOF option, so basically i never use it.

Here is a solution (100% tested):
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/935068-metro-2033/53980673

If everything has been done right, there is really a huge improvement from not being able to play on max settings, to silk smooth performance (sorry for not having fps comparison). By the way can't wait for Metro Last Light!


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 17, 2013)

By the way my configuration is (I know, I know, some of these components are outdated...):

i5 750 2,66
Asus P7P55D
Gigabyte GTX 670 2GB Oc
8 GB Ram 1333mhz
Fortron 600W

...and playing on Samsung UE-40D8000 LED (actually I use it as my PC monitor, heh)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 17, 2013)

If it work's then it's a nice find........Wish I knew about it 2 years ago though.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm kinda skeptical since some said there was an improvement and others said none. I'm also doubting there are actually 3D scripts running as he suspects. It would more likely be memory leaks of the typical kind, like AI, etc, if there WERE such problems.

From what I've seen, Metro 2033 is only a resource hog with the DoF blur of Very High enabled, which you can disable in the ini. I played the game on my GTS 250 with max textures by doing this, and it looked and ran pretty good.

Other than that, Metro 2033 has some pretty intense shaders that can be hard on older cards, such as the 250, but even then, it's only noticeable in Bio Mass. I had to drop my res some on that level.

That said, Last Light is said to have a lot of optimizations Metro 2033 lacks, but I think it's just that, optimizations, vs lots of bug fixes. What this guy is suggesting is that Metro 2033 has horrible coding that needs fixing vs mere engine efficiency tweaks.

Last Light is likely being given treatments similar to what Crysis 2 and 3 are getting, to run on multi platform, nothing more. If the results of this tweak were as good as he claims, you'd think he'd offer up some comparison videos, or at least FPS numbers.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 17, 2013)

Metro sucks back a lot of GPU power. So no, most people will not be able to max it out with that NV card or a matching ATI.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 17, 2013)

Whats odd to me about metro is it runs 10c cooler than Crysis. Makes me think it's performs badly not because it's brutal but because it can't make proper use of the hardware.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 17, 2013)

Crysis does not have DOF and tesselation, so I guess that the settings you use for those games are set too differently.


----------

